# New 1080p monitor needed



## tanmaymohan (May 17, 2015)

Hello 

I was thinking to replace my old compaq 7540 CRT monitor. So need a suggestion for a good monitor which meets today's standards 

1. Budget? 8k-9k
2. Display type and size? Anything latest 20-22inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Casual computer use, movies,  very little gaming when connected to laptop as pc doesn't have a gpu. 
4. Ports Required? VGA for PC and HDMI for laptop 
5. Preferred choice of brand? Any
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? I have heard a lot about dell s2240l.  How's it as compared to others. And what's the thing with that glossy screen and stuff about it.  Do suggest other monitors too. 
7. Any other info that you want to share.
Dunno much about monitors so need suggestions


Also want to sell off that CRT monitor


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hello
> 
> I was thinking to replace my old compaq 7540 CRT monitor. So need a suggestion for a good monitor which meets today's standards
> 
> ...


I can only answer about the glossy part of S2240l monitor. Although the monitor is a really good one, the glossy surface makes it a mirror practically. In day time girls can use it for applying makeup before going to a party. Enough said


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

AOC i2276VWM LED IPS 22" -8800.

Link:AOC 54.61 cm LED Backlit LCD - I2276VWM Monitor Price in India - Buy AOC 54.61 cm LED Backlit LCD - I2276VWM Monitor online at Flipkart.com


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2015)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] Thats what you guys were talking about in mumble yesterday  , I was too busy blowing up stuff. 

My dad has that monitor, I will use it this whole week (he is away on a tour) and let you know about the performance. I will be comparing it to my primary XL2411z(TN Panel) .

and yes.. its very glossy.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] Thats what you guys were talking about in mumble yesterday  , I was too busy blowing up stuff.
> 
> My dad has that monitor, I will use it this whole week (he is away on a tour) and let you know about the performance. I will be comparing it to my primary XL2411z(TN Panel) .
> 
> and yes.. its very glossy.


Ok thanks do check it.  I don't have kuch problem with glossy panels as I do have it on crt and tv
Also can my old crt be sold?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 21, 2015)

Glossy panels give the best contrast , color accuracy and dynamic range over matt screens provided they are not facing any light falling on the screen and reflecting it. The best panel you can buy at the moment is not the Dell but the HP 22 Fi or 24 Fi that sells for Rs 9200 and Rs 10400 respectively. The Dell is an old or last generation of LCD panels and don't look as dynamic as the new generation ones from HP. Secondly the Dell dosnt come with any connectors be it HDMI or VGA while HP does so you save quite a lot of cash in that aspect as you won't have to separately buy any connectors while buying the HP. The HP saves a lot of power too it has the smartest power saving feature available on any monitor till date. It looks an absolute stunner too with excellent build quality which  makes the Dell or any monitor look and feel cheap.

- - - Updated - - -

The CRT at the most will return you a Rs 500 to 1000.

- - - Updated - - -

You will hardly find this monitor in display in any store even if they have in stock, so enquired a very very big computer store in Kolkata why they don't have it on display ? To my surprise they told and honestly so that if the have the HP Fi/Xi series on display no other monitor in that range will move or sell!!!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Glossy panels give the best contrast , color accuracy and dynamic range over matt screens provided they are not facing any light falling on the screen and reflecting it. The best panel you can buy at the moment is not the Dell but the HP 22 Fi or 24 Fi that sells for Rs 9200 and Rs 10400 respectively. The Dell is an old or last generation of LCD panels and don't look as dynamic as the new generation ones from HP. Secondly the Dell dosnt come with any connectors be it HDMI or VGA while HP does so you save quite a lot of cash in that aspect as you won't have to separately buy any connectors while buying the HP. The HP saves a lot of power too it has the smartest power saving feature available on any monitor till date. It looks an absolute stunner too with excellent build quality which  makes the Dell or any monitor look and feel cheap.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


about time we get some new model.....


----------



## The Incinerator (May 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> about time we get some new model.....



Exactly that 2012 Dell is Archaic now,LCD panel technology has moved ahead a lot since 2012.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Exactly that 2012 Dell is Archaic now,LCD panel technology has moved ahead a lot since 2012.



ya but still there is too much lack of competition in this budget segment....


----------

